# udder infusion



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i have been searching the archives with lots of good info on udder infusions. my question is can i infuse the udder with anything while the kids are still nursing?? thought of colloidal silver? wasn't sure of anything else safe for the kids. i believe its staph, fighting some signs of it in a few does. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The meds themselves aren't going to hurt the kids, but the nursing the infusions out, when they need to stay in for 12 hours at a stretch, that would hurt your meds working. Wait until the kids are old enough to go 12 hours at a stretch 3 milkings, or if you can, bottle them. 

Always send in a milk sample first then you know what you are dealing with. As long as you don't want a sensitivity than LSU is free for the actual testing....sans the shipping to get it there cold. If you aren't going to send in a sample and just treat, at least freeze samples from both sides.

IF you are going to use something like colloidal silver at least get on the internet and find someone who has used it before, find out what the goat tested for before they used it, how they used it and the results afterwards. Some folks think the doe having milk in the half is a good result, I want 100% or I would put her down rather than have scar tissue, a blind half etc. So make sure the info you get on alternative meds is credible...you can find all sorts of nonsense from using detergent up and udder, to applying creams or herbs/essential oils or hocus pocus. 

You don't want to just choose infusions, you want to use systemic injections also...naxcel/penn...gentamycin/penn it depends if you need the milk for humans or not.

If it is subclinical staph you can expect the same problems in doelings who are nursing these dams...not sure but you may want to think about putting doelings on a round of naxcel or as long as they aren't meat kids a round of gent which would be out of the system by the time they freshen themselves..I have no idea if this would work or not, preventive mastitis meds. I do know most virgin does who have precocious uneven staph udders, or FF with subclinical staph as they freshen received raw milk from a doe who she herself had subclinical staph. Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks vicki, i was told the today/tommorrow would kill a kid? saw in a post on here to infuse with penecillin but didn't know if that was safe for the kids after the 12 hours. i would like to use the milk for humans once it clears up, so which combo would i use? we've been giving generic la200. so assume i can't test the milk now?? too many 2 legged's in the house to handle it right now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used CS but never had kids on her so really don't think it would help if not left in. you could pull the kids at night and infuse with anything preferrably stronger normal infusion and then milk her out some in the morning and then put the kids back on.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would also give garlic (if you have greens growing, they love those, and they will eat a bunch) and ACV. 

I know some may laugh at the ACV, but a lady I know had a jersey cow they bought with mastitis and all they gave it was a cup (I believe it was a cup) of ACV on it's grain at each feeding and it cleared up. Not saying everyone needs to just give their goats ACV if they get mastitis and not worry about it, but I do think it will help.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, a note on colloidal silver. I gave some milk to a lady at church, the same one mentioned above in fact. I didn't get to get it totally chilled before we left and I told her to get it straight into the fridge. So they went to leave and took it out of the cooler, then stood there and talked for an hour before they left. :? She said she got home and put a squirt of colloidal silver in it and it still tasted good 10 days later (haha, a quart lasted them that long). 

She mentioned something about they used to say to put a silver dollar in your milk to keep it longer.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley the longer you are around this, the more you will be able to understand how (gosh pick your word) that ACV info is. And how many times are goats treated for mastitis only to come on the forum and then know they never had mastitis. How could a cup, even infused in the udder, treat masitis in the udder? It isn't enough to even change the PH of the rumen, especially in a cow.

Now give me a mastitis test from LSU, treat your cow with ACV when it really has mastitis and all you will have is a sicker cow and a ruined udder. But if you use it with testing sure then you have some proof, but antidotal eveidence can also ruin this gals goats giving info like this, you heard. Sure I use ACV, I shared a gallon between the waterers just this morning, but is it some miricle...well unless keeping the green out of my waterers for several weeks instead of having to clean them every couple days...that's pretty good, and I am sure real ACV has some healthy bacteria in it, like with kelp, it's certainly vitamins and minerals they don't normally get in what they are fed. But to cure something? No. I bet more bucks have died of urinary calculi via the internet and info on giving them vinegar water to treat and cure UC than ever died before the internet.

Jodi, will the drug in tommorrow or today kill a goatling...no, even at the dosage being given orally to a kid, well perhaps a sickly kid, 2 day old kid, kid who is ill from only having mastitic milk to drink?....but most of what they nurse out is the soybean oil that is used to carry the drug, the drug itself is absorbed into the udder.

Tetracycline isn't really a drug you would choose to use on mastitis, it's why you really want to test to make sure what is going on with the udder is really mastitis....so what is the does symptoms, what is her temp?

And this is the crazy part of the internet. Your info you are getting is so obvious bias in not using meds to cure your goat, yet they don't take into consideration that if you do nothing or use unproven products, you will have goats with poor milk production if not blind halves from the mastitis, death is also possible as is no udder when it sloughs off. So really good information on this is to test, then along with drugs that we know will save the udder, save the milk production and save the goat...sure use the ACV, the coloidal silver, massive doses of vitamin C, boost their immunity with herbs and bo-se and probiotics. Why must it be one thing or the other? Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

vicki do you have the specific contact info to send a sample to lsu? how do i send it? thanks for all the info, i am a "yearling" to goats and last year was uneventful. this year is making me crazy but i did go from 2 goats last year to 15 this year. so can expect more "issues" 

what i meant was too my real kids in the house to handle bottle feeding right now  

also did not know about tetracycline. 

THANK YOU

jodi


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The LSU info is in goatkeeping 101, yes I do call before I send a sample in, and know if it doesn't get to them cold, they will throw away the box.

With kids nursing the does, how are you determining you have issues with the udders, and it is not simply uneven nursing? Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks have a call in to lsu. i pull the kids at night and milk in the am for us. she had some big white clots coming thru. tested using the mastitis paper test? it changed color so i was assuming it was mastitis? did i assume wrong?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

> How could a cup, even infused in the udder, treat masitis in the udder? It isn't enough to even change the PH of the rumen, especially in a cow.


I don't claim to know  I do know that it is very healthy, supposed to boost the immune system etc. I haven't researched much on it. I should mention you only want to use the unpastuerized, unfiltered stuff.



> Now give me a mastitis test from LSU, treat your cow with ACV when it really has mastitis and all you will have is a sicker cow and a ruined udder. But if you use it with testing sure then you have some proof, but antidotal eveidence can also ruin this gals goats giving info like this, you heard.


I never meant for her to use that as her treatment! Just thought it would be good to add with the rest. I wouldn't consider recommending that unless I had used it a few times on my own animals with success- which isn't going to happen because no way I'm going to use only ACV if I had mastitis.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah the Dr. Naylor's cards are pretty meaningless. Not that you couldn't have mastitis, but it is usually a hard hot udder with horrid putrid milk, or strings, blood, a doe with a very high fever, kids are very ill with diarrhea and weak from nursing the milk. Mast is breast/udder and itis is inflammation of, and other than subclinical staph the only mastitis I have seen are overet illness in the doe, you can't get her to even walk to the milkstand because her udder hurts for the thighs to touch it. Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

hmmm , so what should i do now?? i have no clots, no blood, no swelling, she isnt' sore, kids are fine. should i still send in a sample? or did i just freak out about the white lumps. they were pretty big and i had to work them out, but once gone have had no more problems.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would just let her kids nurse and keep her milked out also. If nothing else happens it was a calcium deposit or perhaps some colostrum had coagulated in there and worked it way out...with lots of bumping from kids. This will also give you time to get past the tetracycline you gave, so if you need to milktest later you can. Vicki


----------

